# Centerpiece fish for 55 gallon?



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

In my 55 gallon, I currently have 14 Neons and 12 Rummy Nose. I'm thinking about bumping up both of their numbers to a school of 20 of each. 

If possible I would like to have some kind of peaceful centerpiece fish. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## josephla (Mar 4, 2016)

possibly a couple pairs of angels?


----------



## Natasha (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmm, too bad about the neons, I guess that rules out a really nice angel. Something like rams or apistos of interest at all? The pearl gourami above is also a nice option.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

There is nothing peaceful about angels, their name is probably the biggest misnomer in the ornamental fish industry.
They are mean, they are predatory, and the buggers are eating my plants faster than I can grow it.


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Nordic said:


> There is nothing peaceful about angels, their name is probably the biggest misnomer in the ornamental fish industry.
> They are mean, they are predatory, and the buggers are eating my plants faster than I can grow it.


Which plants are they eating? Never had angels eat plants before.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Natasha said:


> Hmm, too bad about the neons, I guess that rules out a really nice angel. Something like rams or apistos of interest at all? The pearl gourami above is also a nice option.


Yes Rams and Apistos are very interesting to me. I always hear people speak highly of them.

Aren't they Cichlids though?


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Yes Rams and Apistos are very interesting to me. I always hear people speak highly of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they Cichlids though?



They are cichlids, but that's a huge class of fish. They are generally all smarter than the average fish, but they vary widely in aggression. Rams and apistos are much less aggressive than angelfish and, say, African cichlids. They generally work just fine in a community tank.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I did pick up one German Blue Ram today. Nice colors. Gonna see what happens.


----------



## josephla (Mar 4, 2016)

i've never heard of angels eating plants either. i know they're semi-aggressive but i've also never seen them particularly attack schools of fish regardless of their size. if anything, my barbs are bullying my angels! lol.


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

Get a pair of discus!


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

josephla said:


> i've never heard of angels eating plants either. i know they're semi-aggressive but i've also never seen them particularly attack schools of fish regardless of their size. if anything, my barbs are bullying my angels! lol.



Mine destroyed a school of cardinal tetras. Was a learning experience.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

latchdan said:


> Mine destroyed a school of cardinal tetras. Was a learning experience.


Nothing beats the learning experience/horror/trauma of watching a seemingly peaceful Angelfish suddenly inhale a Cardinal/Neon Tetra.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm local and have a nice electric blue acara I could sell you. Never seen him go after any fish. He's full grown at under 4 inches but fat. I have a breeding pair and he's the sub-dominate male. So, odd man out in my tank.
Just let me know if interested


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nordic said:


>


 A pair of Pearl Gouramis work great for the centerpiece in an appropriate size peaceful community tank in my experience.


----------



## Manami (Sep 29, 2015)

1 male and 2 female pearl gouramis would look great. I have a pair in my 40g tank and they look great as my center piece fish = ).


----------



## jackmerius27 (Oct 23, 2015)

You could do a couple Red Top Geophagus, I just picked one up and she's dope


----------



## Akaliman (Jul 28, 2014)

stingrayness said:


> Get a pair of discus!


i second that!


----------



## Natasha (Nov 22, 2015)

How's life with the ram been?


----------



## CharlieRedRock (Mar 9, 2016)

Get a big beautiful pleco.


----------

